# What to eat before having a Cigar.



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

When I was at a herf a few weeks ago, I had a meat pizza before I lighted up my cigar. The pizza was great, but I could not taste my cigar afterward. That being said, what food items should not eaten before having a cigar?


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

pomorider said:


> When I was at a herf a few weeks ago, I had a meat pizza before I lighted up my cigar. The pizza was great, but I could not taste my cigar afterward. That being said, what food items should not eaten before having a cigar?


Not sure which shouldn't be eaten, but I imagine a nice fat Steak would go great with a cigar.

I would say anything overly powerful tasting which could temporary alter your taste buds or dull them should be avoided. Spicy things, strong tasting things, etc.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nickerson said:


> Not sure which shouldn't be eaten, but I imagine a nice fat *Steak would go great with a cigar.*
> 
> I would say anything overly powerful tasting which could temporary alter your taste buds or dull them should be avoided. Spicy things, strong tasting things, etc.


With certain ones, I wouldn't fire up a RP connecticut after a monster meal, I'd probably reach for a broadleaf or cameroon wrapper.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I try and stay away from onions and anything spicy before lighting up.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

i may be alone here, but i dont smoke till at least 20-30 min after eating anything. i like to savor the cigar for its own flavors.


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Taco Bell before a cigar = bad idea


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah the only things i would say not to eat would be spicy and junk food. I learned to not eat junk food before my cigars because if I do shortly after I get to taste the food again, only this time it doesn't taste as good!

As far as things to eat. I think my favorite is a good plate of Fettuccine Alfredo. Mmmmm creamy pasta and then a creamy cigar. That's heaven right there!


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

It would seem that the question of "what to eat" and "what not to eat" before a cigar would be dependent on the individual and their respective sense of taste. As for myself, I'm not sure I've ever identified a food item that should not be eaten prior to a cigar, but then again, maybe I'm a weirdo or have stainless steel tastebuds. However, it would make sense not to eat a jalapeno sandwich and then sit down to a nice smoke.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

For me... Spicy foods are a no-no before a smoke...


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I love spicy foods... I eat raw jalopenos with tabasco sauce on them, and LOVE IT! But, if I burn up my mouth on super hot food, cigars are always HARSH! So, I try to stray away from spicy. 

I prefer blackened red meat. Give me a steak with a crust on it... or a burger with some blackening on it.... mmmm!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BigDaddyJ said:


> It would seem that the question of "what to eat" and "what not to eat" before a cigar would be dependent on the individual and their respective sense of taste. As for myself, I'm not sure I've ever identified a food item that should not be eaten prior to a cigar, but then again, maybe I'm a weirdo or have stainless steel tastebuds. However, it would make sense not to eat a jalapeno sandwich and then sit down to a nice smoke.


I agree with this. I like to eat something before enjoying a strong cigar but I'm not going to eat something that is going to rob me of the flavor of the upcoming cigar. It's not rocket science for me in that I know how my tastes run. I think it is advisable to wait at least a half hour before having the cigar and then cleanse the palate of any intense tastes of the meal,,,lemon water or tea to chase away the food dragons.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Cigary said:


> food dragons.


You have food dragons!


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

If you like nutty and wood flavors in your cigars, try having one while eating a thin, NY style slice of plain cheese. I guess it depends on the pizza, but I've found that to actually enhance the nut and wood flavors in some cigars.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i like a good steak or burger.. but i really like to smoke after a couple home made BLT's give it a try.


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

I've never really thought about _what _to eat, usually I'm worried about _if _I ate. A full belly seems to bring a little more enjoyment to my smoking although that is probably the psychological effects of a great meal more than anything physical.

The only things that really matter after I eat are what I'm going to smoke and what I'm going to use as a pallete cleanser. Club soda and lime works quite well. Izze brand sparkling pomegranate juice also does the trick. It's light enough that it won't cloud the taste of the cigar and has a nice crisp taste.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2004)

To me, a cigar tastes best after a good steak meal. I also like to throw in a good straight bourbon.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Magnate said:


> You have food dragons!


Pics, Pics, bring on the pics!!! JK.:der:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Magnate said:


> You have food dragons!


Dragon Breath perhaps? Sorry Gary!:banana:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Magnate said:


> You have food dragons!


Monsters,,,flames that can shoot out the neighbors lights across the street kind.



LincolnSmokes said:


> Pics, Pics, bring on the pics!!! JK.:der:


Lol,,,the pics would be banned after the first minute.



scottw said:


> Dragon Breath perhaps? Sorry Gary!:banana:


No doubt about it,,ask the wife. Hard boiled eggs with beer and jalapeno chili. Not an orifice you'd want to be around for the next couple of days for certain. I'm sure the last cruise I took solo there were people who blamed the "norovirus" on what I left behind.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Monsters,,,flames that can shoot out the neighbors lights across the street kind.
> 
> Lol,,,the pics would be banned after the first minute.
> 
> No doubt about it,,ask the wife. Hard boiled eggs with beer and jalapeno chili. Not an orifice you'd want to be around for the next couple of days for certain. I'm sure the last cruise I took solo there were people who blamed the "norovirus" on what I left behind.


\

eeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

It's more a case of what _not_ to eat. I _love_ Italian food but I learned the hard way *not* to eat fresh garlic before having a stogie. It's an interesting question and I have to believe that the more *"pungent"* the flavor is, the more it will overwhelm your palette and not allow you to enjoy the _complexities_ of a fine cigar.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

had a camacho triple maduro last night while eating a chocolate bar someone gave me from starbucks and a glass of very cold milk......it was actually a really good combo.

i did it just like this,

take a bite,
take a gulp,
take a few puffs.
repeat


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I honestly think that you should determine the cigar your going to have by what your going to eat, not the other way around. Eat first, attack the humidor second, eye off the fridge third. *S*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I agree with this. I like to eat something before enjoying a strong cigar but I'm not going to eat something that is going to rob me of the flavor of the upcoming cigar. It's not rocket science for me in that I know how my tastes run. I think it is advisable to wait at least a half hour before having the cigar and then cleanse the palate of any intense tastes of the meal,,*lemon water or tea* to chase away the food dragons.


 This is even more disconcerting! I had some faith in you Gary. J/K LMAO :jaw:


----------



## CigarDisciple (Jul 12, 2009)

I actually ate some Indian food that was pretty spicey and then smoke a RP Old World and the food actually improved the cigar. I was at a RP event at my local B&M. :rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

pomorider said:


> When I was at a herf a few weeks ago, I had a meat pizza before I lighted up my cigar. The pizza was great, but I could not taste my cigar afterward. That being said, what food items should not eaten before having a cigar?


If i am eating light lets say a salad and some cheese bread and wine or maybe a fish or seafood dinner. Then i go with a mild body cigar. But if i eat a heavy or spicy meal like . Steak ,Mexican, stews, then i like to go with a full body cigar.


----------

